# diving mules...yikes



## iluvwalkers (Aug 11, 2007)

wanted to share this...hmmm...do you think they really like it? Nikki

http://video.ap.org/v/default.aspx?g=188e9...58&fg=email


----------



## minimule (Aug 11, 2007)

Hmmmm, well......knowing what I know about mules, they won't do anything they don't want to do or if they think it's going to hurt them. Most mules like having some kind of a job to do. They all look like they are well cared for otherwise........


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 11, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]yup, they do look healthy




: ...[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Aug 11, 2007)

sure surprises me though... i can't see any of mine doing that of their own volition... but then again none of mine would sit in the back seat of a convertible either and i've see a pony that does that...


----------



## h2t99 (Aug 12, 2007)

I have seen the diving mules!! Years ago at a county fair, and they were very well taken care of and did seem to enjoy what they were doing!! :new_shocked: How they trained them I have no idea!!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]holy, that must have been something to see in person...i am thinking about training Petunia, thought the water therapy might be good for healing :bgrin , j/k...[/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (Aug 12, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Gosh I don't know what to think about that. I guess I have mixed feelings about it. The mules DO look healthy, but I just don't know about making/training such a big creature to jump off of a platform that high. Who knows how he really trained them to do that? [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I hope they like it!!



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------

